# [OT] Linux & C.

## kaio

Da oltre 2 o 3 settimane sul sito di Linux &C www.oltrelinux.com

è pubblicizzato il nuovo numero, ma non riesco ancora a trovarlo nelle edicole della mia città.

Da voi per caso è disponibile?

Grazie

----------

## codadilupo

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Da oltre 2 o 3 settimane sul sito di Linux &C www.oltrelinux.com
> 
> è pubblicizzato il nuovo numero, ma non riesco ancora a trovarlo nelle edicole della mia città.

 

credo che sia abbastanza normale.. o per lo meno, quelli di oltrelinux sono degl'abitue' ( :Wink: ) a questo genere di ritardi: sai, se non sei sorrisi&cazzottiTV questo tipo di problemi nella distribuzione puo' capitare

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *kaio wrote:*   

> è pubblicizzato il nuovo numero, ma non riesco ancora a trovarlo nelle edicole della mia città.
> 
> Da voi per caso è disponibile?

 

Io lo ho preso ieri... tra l'altro (finalmente) hanno reso disponibile una versione senza CD che costa solo ¤3.5  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

io sono abbonato e i numeri estivi arrivano con un ritardo mostruoso.

Anche per colpa delle poste  :Sad: 

A parte questo è la miglior rivista del settore in italia

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nessuno sa se l'abbonamento vale anche fuori italia

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Nessuno sa se l'abbonamento vale anche fuori italia

 

Il link riportato sulla rivista: http://www.oltrelinux.com/abbonamenti/

(ma mi sa che il sito é giù!)

Per il resto non dice se ci si può abbonare all'estero... (ma dice che si possono chiedere gli arretrati al quadruplo del prezzo di copertina!)

----------

## GhePeU

ho qualcosa che non va io oppure

```
ghepeu@KazeNoTani starwars $ ping www.oltrelinux.com

PING karma.oltrelinux.com (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from KazeNoTani (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.071 ms

64 bytes from KazeNoTani (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.077 ms

64 bytes from KazeNoTani (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.074 ms

64 bytes from KazeNoTani (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.075 ms

64 bytes from KazeNoTani (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.076 ms
```

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche per colpa delle poste 
> 
> 

 

Non criticate i postini che fanno una fatica bestiale, specialmente con sto caldo  :Very Happy: , e poi fidati che le riviste hanno una certa priorità.

----------

## randomaze

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> ghepeu@KazeNoTani starwars $ ping www.oltrelinux.com
> 
> PING karma.oltrelinux.com (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from KazeNoTani (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.071 ms
> ...

 

GhePeU non sei tu ad avere qualcosa che non va....

```
#nslookup

...

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:    karma.oltrelinux.com

Address:  127.0.0.1

Aliases:  www.oltrelinux.com

```

Forse stanno facendo esperimenti con i DNS per qualche futuro articolo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse stanno facendo esperimenti con i DNS per qualche futuro articolo 

 

Ed intanto se voglio connettermi non mi fanno vedere la pagina...  :Wink: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse stanno facendo esperimenti con i DNS per qualche futuro articolo 

 

o forse hanno solo "momentaneamente" reso il sito non disponibile per non far riempire il loro forum di insulti, critiche e lamentele da abbonati e non..(e' quello che stava succedendo...se qualcuno qui lo segue sa di cosa sto parlando)   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Forse stanno facendo esperimenti con i DNS per qualche futuro articolo  
> 
> o forse hanno solo "momentaneamente" reso il sito non disponibile per non far riempire il loro forum di insulti, critiche e lamentele da abbonati e non..

 

Preferisco propendere per la prima soluzione.

Mettere offline un sito per questi motivi e' un modo per rimandare il problema.

E poi diciamocelo francamente se sto pensando di abbonarmi ad una azienda che usa questi trucchetti scarto l'idea a priori.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Benve

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non criticate i postini che fanno una fatica bestiale, specialmente con sto caldo , e poi fidati che le riviste hanno una certa priorità.

 

No No, la mia non è una frase così per dire, le poste della riviera sono andate anche su stricsia la notizia. Questo inverno siamo stati settimane senza posta. Non do la colpa ai postini, alle poste.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

sinceramente anche io vorrei propendere per la prima.

la rivista non era niente male tutto sommato, ma soffriva/soffre di ritardi e problemi organizzativi nonche' di distribuzione che ultimamente l'hanno fatta calare parecchio.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Doveva uscire per i primi di luglio, e a quanto ho letto in un post precedente sembra sia uscita ieri...pensa te...

in oltre, sfortunatamente, non e' che ci siano grandi alternative a parte un paio di testate.

----------

## randomaze

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> non far riempire il loro forum di insulti, critiche e lamentele da abbonati e non..

 

Concordo sul fatto che non sia una valida ragione per andare off-line, anche se comunque gli insulti stonano in qualunque forum, a prescindere dai motivi.

In ogni caso a me come rivista piace e mi auguro sia solo una crisi momentanea.

----------

## Raffo

di che mese è il numero? nn ho mai preso questa rivista (ero fedele a linux pro  :Very Happy:  ), vorrei provarla...

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> di che mese è il numero? nn ho mai preso questa rivista (ero fedele a linux pro  ), vorrei provarla...

 

N.40, Giugno 2004... con il pinguino vestito da postino

(noto che é anche cambiato lo stile grafico del pinguino in copertina)

----------

## Sparker

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io lo ho preso ieri... tra l'altro (finalmente) hanno reso disponibile una versione senza CD che costa solo ¤3.5 

 

Beeellooo   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

Credo che ricomincerò a prenderlo.

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io lo ho preso ieri... tra l'altro (finalmente) hanno reso disponibile una versione senza CD che costa solo ¤3.5 

 

grazie per la dritta tanto i cd per me sono inutili....

La rivista e' proprio fatta bene quindi credo che continuero' a comprarla (a scapito di altre visto che il budget non e' illimitato   :Wink: )

----------

## ElDios

Ma va ragazzi !!! 

Fate come che compro tutte le riviste di Linux indistintamente..

 :Shocked:  è più forte di me.. sono quasi ipnotiche.. appena vedo la scritta mi avvicino e con voce "Homer-osa" sbavando biascico cose tipo: " aaa.. Linuuuxx.... io leggo tutto....aaaa..."

e compro alla cieca.. pensate che l'altro giorno sono dovuto scappare fuori da un'edicola perchè stavo comprando LinuxPro Luglio/Agosto per la seconda volta..meno male che all'ultimo ho riconosciuto un articolo che avevo già letto e ho pensato bene di rimandare l'acquisto che avevo già fatto..

Più che un fondamentalista mi sa che io mi posso definire un Linux Addicted a tutti gli effetti!!   :Laughing: 

Per altro io prendo sempre tutti i gadjet possibile e immaginabili (DVD, CD e altro)...magari poi sono in giro con 50 cent..però con una bella rivista con TUX che mi sorride sotto il braccio la giornata mi va sempre meglio!!

----------

## Danilo

Una volta era uscita una collection con 4 numeri (passati ovviamente) ma qualcuno sa ogni quanto esce o era stata solo una prova?

Spesso di questa rivista mi interessava solo un articolo e mi scoccia comprarla...

----------

## Jean Vertigo

le  collection credo adesso non escano piu', oppure non so se sono in ritardo  pure con quelle.. :Wink: 

Io ho deciso cmq che per un po gliele lascio ammuffire in edicola, almeno fino a quando non decidono di mettere su un po di serietà, per gli articoli pazienza, alla fin fine, non sono poi cosi' indispensabili e tutto si puo' anche reperire sulla rete. La rivista puo' essere solo piu' comoda se letta sdraiati sul divano...    :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho deciso cmq che per un po gliele lascio ammuffire in edicola, almeno fino a quando non decidono di mettere su un po di serietà, per gli articoli pazienza 

 

Io la penso cosi'.

Da quando uso gentoo e questo forum tante idee e spunti su come / cosa usare di linux le prendo da qui.

E' una scocciatura che in OGNI articolo ti ripete che per installare il xxxx occorre dare urpmi xxx. 

Anche per questo tornero' a comprare solo le collection

----------

## kaio

Oggi finalmente è uscito il nuovo numero in edicola.

----------

## Ty[L]eR

Kaio -> Località: Gorizia - IT

mi sa che è uscito pure da me allora visto che vivo in prov... credo proprio che lo tornerò a comprare ora che c'è la versione senza cd e dvd  :Razz: 

----------

## effeuno

Io se mi collego a www.oltrelinux.com finisco sul mio server locale nelle directory di PHP????????

Non ci capisco un tubo   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## n3mo

Non stanno facendo una bella figura.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Io se mi collego a www.oltrelinux.com finisco sul mio server locale nelle directory di PHP????????
> 
> Non ci capisco un tubo     

 

semplicemente il dns risolve 127.0.0.1.... triste..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## effeuno

Ma questo succede solo per www.oltrelinux.com!!!!!

Non per tutti gli altri siti!!!!!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## marco86

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Ma questo succede solo per www.oltrelinux.com!!!!!
> 
> Non per tutti gli altri siti!!!!!!
> 
>    

 

credo che sia normale, per non fare vedere il sito ti passano l'indizizzo DNS sbagliato....

in questo caso ti danno 127.0.0.1, cioè te stesso....almeno, così ho capito io..!

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

>  *effeuno wrote:*   Ma questo succede solo per www.oltrelinux.com!!!!!
> 
> Non per tutti gli altri siti!!!!!!
> 
>     
> ...

 

esatto, e tra l'altro non ci fanno una bella figura...bah    :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> credo che sia normale, per non fare vedere il sito ti passano l'indizizzo DNS sbagliato....

 

Sinceramente non lo vedo molto normale.

Se il problema é non far vedere il sito lo fermi con un più pratico "/etc/init.d/apache stop" o con una pagina biancha o in altri quintali di modi, non agendo sul record del DNS coinvolgendo quindi l'autority che ha registrato il nome e menate varie...

Per la cronaca, i database "bacati" sono della:

 *Quote:*   

> Current Registrar:  	 NETWORK SOLUTIONS, INC.
> 
> IP Address: 	127.0.0.1  (ARIN & RIPE IP search)

 

e l'ultima traccia del sito online sembra essere:

 *netcraft wrote:*   

> http://www.oltrelinux.com was running Apache on Linux  when last queried at 20-Jul-200

 

----------

## codadilupo

sempre per la cronaca, oggi mi é arrivato il nuovo numero, quindi nemmeno troppo in ritardo rispetto all'uscita nelle edicole  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A me dovrebbe arrivare a giorni... mi hanno mandato l'email che lo hanno spedito...

La cosa buffa è che anche il sito della rivista Hackers&Co è down

@Randomaze

Come fai ad avere quei risultati sui DNS? specialmente da un url a risalire all'IP...

----------

## randomaze

Mi sa che andiamo un pò OT, comunque:

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Come fai ad avere quei risultati sui DNS? specialmente da un url a risalire all'IP...

 

da un url all'IP:

```
#emerge bind-tools

#nslookup www.oltrelinux.com
```

Altro:

```
#emerge whois
```

Se non hai un accesso whois diretto per motivi di firewall e simili ci sono alcuni siti tipo http://www.whois.net/ dove, con un pò di pazienza si arriva lo stesso a raccimolare qualche informazione.

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> semplicemente il dns risolve 127.0.0.1.... triste.. 

 

Da quello che ho sentito su icols dovrebbero subire un DoS, e il modo migliore per evitare questo e' modificare il dns per puntare su 127.0.0.1...

Personalmente lo trovo un metodo geniale...

Scola

----------

## marco86

come si legge anche da questo articolo, ci sono tecniche più furbe per evitare il flooding...

Quello che hanno fatto, e veramente una cosa triste...ma dai!

----------

## randomaze

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Da quello che ho sentito su icols dovrebbero subire un DoS, e il modo migliore per evitare questo e' modificare il dns per puntare su 127.0.0.1...

 

 :Question: 

un ddos da parte di chi? quando?

 *Quote:*   

> Personalmente lo trovo un metodo geniale...

 

Si e no.

Il si é perché rivolti l'attacco contro chi te lo manda, il no é perché non sempre chi fa il ddos lo fa volontariamente (esempio il virus che scatenava i PC contro www.sco.com) e comuqnue il sito é off-line da n giorni, con conseguente perdita di credibilità verso i lettori "non contro" producendo quindi un DoS molto maggiore di quello che avrebbero potuto provocare un paio di imbecilli.

----------

## marco86

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..io personalmente lo trovo geniale...
> 
> 

 

Concordo pienamente con randomaze sulla ridicolità, sara geniale xk non corrono rischi tecnici, ma come figura e profitto fanno pena....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un ddos da parte di chi? quando?
> 
> 

 

Tutto quello che so viene da icols:

 *Quote:*   

> Che mi risulti, la connettività di oltrelinux è stata pesantemente dossata
> 
> da sconosciuti imbecilli con tendenze alla demenzialità.
> 
> Allo stato attuale stanno cambiano connettività e tutto tornerà alla
> ...

 

----------

## nick_spacca

Strano ma a me non mi reindirizza da nessuna parte...mi dice semplicemente 

```

connection refused  (..)

```

e basta...

Concordo comunque che ci stanno perdendo molto dal punto di vista dell'immagine...(ed io sono anche abbonato  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Allo stato attuale stanno cambiano connettività e tutto tornerà alla normalità.

 

Ok, tutto chiaro... probabilmente dato che un DOS continuo si ripercuote anche sugli altri clienti dello stesso fornitore di connettività sono stati gli stessi gestori che hanno "caldeggiato" tale soluzione.

Concordo pienamente con la frase:

 *Quote:*   

> da sconosciuti imbecilli con tendenze alla demenzialità.

 

Dato che, imho, se non ti piace una rivista nessuno ti obbliga a comprarla.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

si ok, ma se invece il problema non fosse il dos ma un altro? molto piu' semplice? tipo che non hanno pagato per la connettività e il fornitore ha staccato tutto?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

non so dove l'avevo letto, probabilmente sul loro stesso forum, qualcuno diceva che erano in via di fallimento.

Sicuramente mi sbaglio, visto che il fornitore non avrebbe fatto una modifica al dns per una cosa del genere...   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sa che andiamo un pò OT

 grazie per l'OT  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Strano ma a me non mi reindirizza da nessuna parte...mi dice semplicemente 
> 
> ```
> 
> connection refused  (..)
> ...

 

Significa che non hai un web server attivato sulla tua macchina e la TUA macchina ti rifiuta la connessione. 

Installa apache e vedrai che ti punta sulla tua home page.

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Installa apache e vedrai che ti punta sulla tua home page.

 

Forse é più facile provare con un telnet.... o altro servizio installato sulla sua macchina!

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Installa apache e vedrai che ti punta sulla tua home page. 
> 
> Forse é più facile provare con un telnet.... o altro servizio installato sulla sua macchina!

 

Si.

Non ci avevo pensato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

